# Newb looking for a tandem



## flip998 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi,

New guy reporting in! Lately I have been thinking about purchasing a tandem for my wife and I. We both mountain bike, but I am quite a bit faster than she is. I believe that a tandem would work out great for us...it sure seems like it would be a blast! Anyway, comments are welcome and if anyone has a tandem that they are thinking about selling please LMK. We are looking for something in the medium/small range. Thanks!


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Idea on a budget? A used Cannondale is generally regarded as the best starter tandem. Spend more and widen your search area and you can score a full-suspension Ventana in the $3,xxx range.


----------



## flip998 (Sep 27, 2010)

Okayfine said:


> Idea on a budget? A used Cannondale is generally regarded as the best starter tandem. Spend more and widen your search area and you can score a full-suspension Ventana in the $3,xxx range.


Looking to spend under 2k, but willing to go up in the 3k range for a FS. At the moment, I think a hardtail would better suit my wife and I. I was really thinking about getting a Fandango 29er from Alex at mtbtandems. I just can't spend that kind of money right now. Thank you very much for the advice!


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Buy low while you are finding out if tandeming is suitable for you as a couple. Tandems are a good source of marital bliss AND agony. Choose well my friend.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

spdway certainly has a point, but I will offer the contrary opinion. If you're going to try singletracks, get a fully suspended bike. 

My wife and I have been riding a tandem for about 10 years now. The first bike was a Santana for the road, then we got a Cannondale MT800 and tried riding off-road. We quickly settled on riding the road and on paved paths as our couple of off-road excursions proved rather unhappy. 10 years on and we are again visiting the idea of mountain biking. I firmly believe (with absolutely no experience to back up that belief) that if you're going to drag your stoker over a singletrack, you absolutely MUST have a fully suspended bike. Thus, we are shopping for an EDCM, no.. that's ECDM.... lol.


----------



## flip998 (Sep 27, 2010)

Great views on both ends of the spectrum. Thank you 1spd and ki5ka for the for the suggestions. Just gotta find one and make a decision I guess.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Okayfine, where do I find those $3k ecdms?? I been look'n, and don fine nut'n! Leads appreciated 
Cheers


----------



## plantdude (Dec 30, 2007)

Have you and your wife ever ridden a tandem before? I would highly recommend that you go test ride one together. Might end up uncovering a few things before you drop $3k.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

As I said, we've been riding tandem for about 10 years... oh.. you were addressing the OP, sorry... 

Flip, they're affectionately called "divorce cycles" for a reason, but don't let that stop you. If you and your other understand how to work through difficult situations, you'll do great. If you don't know what I'm talking about, ... oh man, you are so screwed  lol
Cheers


----------



## flip998 (Sep 27, 2010)

plantdude said:


> Have you and your wife ever ridden a tandem before? I would highly recommend that you go test ride one together. Might end up uncovering a few things before you drop $3k.


Can't say we have ridden a 2 wheel tandem, we have been on a tandem rickshaw before haha. We had a blast on it even with me trying to get it sideways! I am not worried about the teamwork aspect of it as we have been though some really trying times together.


----------



## flip998 (Sep 27, 2010)

ki5ka said:


> As I said, we've been riding tandem for about 10 years... oh.. you were addressing the OP, sorry...
> 
> Flip, they're affectionately called "divorce cycles" for a reason, but don't let that stop you. If you and your other understand how to work through difficult situations, you'll do great. If you don't know what I'm talking about, ... oh man, you are so screwed  lol
> Cheers


Haha, buddy let me tell you! The wife and I have been through some really tough times with our two boys so I definitely know what you are talking about. We are far from a perfect couple but we both have faith in our Lord and a strong relationship. I am hoping that riding a bike wont cause us too many issues..."divorce cycle" lol that is too funny!
Thank you for all your comments!!!


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

ki5ka said:


> I firmly believe (with absolutely no experience to back up that belief) that if you're going to drag your stoker over a singletrack, you absolutely MUST have a fully suspended bike.


My stoker would agree with you. We increased speed and trail choice changing from our intro KHS to our ECdM. That said, plenty of teams here run and even race Cannondales and Fandangos and are perfectly happy. But all of the HT tandems will have nice suspended seat posts for the stokers.



ki5ka said:


> Okayfine, where do I find those $3k ecdms?? I been look'n, and don fine nut'n!


They are out there. This red one was was advertised a little while ago and was $3xxx:
http://forums.mtbr.com/tandem-mountain-bikes/wanted-used-ecdm-860472.html

And we bought our own original ECdM for $3500 with ~250 miles on it.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Damn, ... I even like the color,...


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Okayfine said:


> My stoker would agree with you. We increased speed and trail choice changing from our intro KHS to our ECdM. That said, plenty of teams here run and even race Cannondales and Fandangos and are perfectly happy. But all of the HT tandems will have nice suspended seat posts for the stokers.
> 
> They are out there. This red one was was advertised a little while ago and was $3xxx:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/tandem-mountain-bikes/wanted-used-ecdm-860472.html
> ...


Yes, and Yes, and Yes. Quality hardtails such as a Fandango 29 are great. I could not imagine riding on the back without a Thudbuster with proper cushions though. An ECDM is also a great machine. More money, more complex but does take the hits and runs above 20 mph much better. Both are great machines, even our 98 Cannondale was very good, but each has a certain niche it does well and minimal compromise in other areas. We would happily ride any of the three mentioned.

PK


----------



## flip998 (Sep 27, 2010)

PMK said:


> Yes, and Yes, and Yes. Quality hardtails such as a Fandango 29 are great. I could not imagine riding on the back without a Thudbuster with proper cushions though. An ECDM is also a great machine. More money, more complex but does take the hits and runs above 20 mph much better. Both are great machines, even our 98 Cannondale was very good, but each has a certain niche it does well and minimal compromise in other areas. We would happily ride any of the three mentioned.
> 
> PK


Hey PK,

I am leaning more towards a HT. What are your feeling on the Fandango tandems? Everything I have read have been posititve. I will be calling Alex sometime in the near future to get his thoughts as well. I appreciate your time Sir!

Al


----------



## flip998 (Sep 27, 2010)

ki5ka said:


> Damn, ... I even like the color,...


You will find one brotha!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

The Fandango, a great machine. Actually we put several thousand miles on ours. It was sad when we sold it, not because of the bike, rather some injuries that forced us onto the ECDM.

Pretty much we rode the wheels off it. Excellent xc bike. Great slow and technical, great on fast swoopy trails, incredible rear wheel grip, roomy etc. 

PK


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Flip - did you find one yet?


----------



## flip998 (Sep 27, 2010)

Trails4Two said:


> Flip - did you find one yet?


No, not yet.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Where are you located? We have a Cannondale Hard tail we are cleaning up for sale. Contact me off forum if you want. [email protected]


----------



## flip998 (Sep 27, 2010)

Trails4Two said:


> Where are you located? We have a Cannondale Hard tail we are cleaning up for sale. Contact me off forum if you want. [email protected]


Hi, email sent. I am in Chesapeake, VA. Thanks!


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

ki5ka said:


> As I said, we've been riding tandem for about 10 years... oh.. you were addressing the OP, sorry...
> 
> Flip, they're affectionately called "divorce cycles" for a reason, but don't let that stop you. If you and your other understand how to work through difficult situations, you'll do great. If you don't know what I'm talking about, ... oh man, you are so screwed  lol
> Cheers


Divorce cycles??? Nah, we look at it as more of a Relationship accelerator. Whatever way your relationship is headed, the tandem will get it there that much faster!


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

flip998 said:


> Hey PK,
> 
> I am leaning more towards a HT. What are your feeling on the Fandango tandems? Everything I have read have been posititve. I will be calling Alex sometime in the near future to get his thoughts as well. I appreciate your time Sir!
> 
> Al


I'll tell you what I think of a hardtail tandem. My wife and I have put 1k miles on our hardtail Fandango that we bought from mtbtandems 10 months ago. We've ridden some seriously technical terrain, done a few races, and spent countless hours together laughing and smiling while exploring in the woods.

It's not a divorce machine - it's a tool to develop your teamwork, solve problems together and most of all - have fun.

I can't recommend it enough - hardtail or full squish; just do it.










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

mhopton said:


> I'll tell you what I think of a hardtail tandem. My wife and I have put 1k miles on our hardtail Fandango that we bought from mtbtandems 10 months ago. We've ridden some seriously technical terrain, done a few races, and spent countless hours together laughing and smiling while exploring in the woods.
> 
> It's not a divorce machine - it's a tool to develop your teamwork, solve problems together and most of all - have fun.
> 
> ...


Having ridden with the pair of you, yes on the bike at least, you two do well together. I would venture to say that this carries over to day to day.

Here in lies the problems though, it is always a compromise with a moving target...One day I have a female Ricky Carmichael pushing the limits, another day it might be as I joke Miss Daisy from the movie Driving Miss Daisy. I will say though, that I really love riding when it becomes a Jekyll and Hyde, Daisy gets on the bike, but look out after some warm up if someone besides Daisy starts pedaling.

Divorce Machine, nope. But there have been a few rides where the captain returned to port and said let's do something different today.

We know it is all about fun and make every effort to keep it that way.

PK


----------



## flip998 (Sep 27, 2010)

giff07 said:


> Divorce cycles??? Nah, we look at it as more of a Relationship accelerator. Whatever way your relationship is headed, the tandem will get it there that much faster!


Very nicely put!


----------



## flip998 (Sep 27, 2010)

mhopton said:


> I'll tell you what I think of a hardtail tandem. My wife and I have put 1k miles on our hardtail Fandango that we bought from mtbtandems 10 months ago. We've ridden some seriously technical terrain, done a few races, and spent countless hours together laughing and smiling while exploring in the woods.
> 
> It's not a divorce machine - it's a tool to develop your teamwork, solve problems together and most of all - have fun.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments! That looked like fun.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Flip you still looking?
How tall is the team?


----------



## flip998 (Sep 27, 2010)

XC Mike said:


> Flip you still looking?
> How tall is the team?


Hi Mike,

We found one thanks!


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Have fun! Post up some pics!


----------



## sportsnapper (Apr 24, 2014)

The only thing that may bring us nearer to a divorce is getting a second tandem! Though we've almost decided on a Dawes double edge as a starter to off-road tendering. We've been riding road tandems for the last 24 years (with a bit of a gap when the children got to want to go foo on their own bikes). Now there's lots of trails our Road machine (Longstaff) won't do, or isn't comfortable for we've decided to get something that will do trails. But there's a shortage of used MTB tandems in the UK - or I can't find them. But we can get a very good deal on a new Double edge, and then we pan to upgrade as we go along. The advantage of a son in the trade!


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

sportsnapper said:


> But there's a shortage of used MTB tandems in the UK - or I can't find them.


Not sure if you are interested but we've just ordered a new ECDM so our Lapierre will be for sale soon. We are based in East Anglia.


----------



## sportsnapper (Apr 24, 2014)

I'd love to be interested, but I suspect that it's outside our current budget! And we're hoping to get something in the next few weeks so that we can enjoy it during the summer months - one of the few benefits of the stoker being a teacher.



switchbacktrog said:


> Not sure if you are interested but we've just ordered a new ECDM so our Lapierre will be for sale soon. We are based in East Anglia.
> 
> View attachment 894419


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

We would be looking for £1500 and it should be available by either just before the end of June, or mid-July as we need it for our holiday in the Forest of Dean between those dates. It all depends on the delivery date for the ECDM. It's a bit more than the Double Edge but will need no upgrades so might be cheaper in the long term.


----------



## sportsnapper (Apr 24, 2014)

Wrapping up this thread, thinks to switchbacktrog for seeing this in the first place, and letting us buy this rather superb bike. It's a pleasure to ride. Second outing yesterday with my son. We went over once, but I'm sure my knee will recover 

Bit of video of an English single track trail here..... Gareth & Morgan debut on Larry the Lapierre at Swinley - YouTube


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a lot of fun, and that's a nice trail, too!


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

And you've given it a name already.........................:thumbsup:


----------

